# laser eye surgery



## mike kelly

I'm thinking of having laser eye surgery done in Spain. Does anyone know how much it would cost? Any place u would recommend for it?


----------



## mlka

Hi Mike,

Did you ever get this done?

I am looking for the same treatment in Barcelona and wondered if you had any recommendations or approximate prices.

Thanks


----------



## larryzx

I think my wife paid 1,300 euros for both eyes, last year.

She is delighted, however, although now she has 'HD vision' for distance but needs reading glasses for close-up work.

My son in UK, who is an accountant so lots of close up work, prefers not to need specs for reading, so he has not had the op.


----------



## mlka

Thanks Larry

That seems like a very good price.

Is it common that after this procedure you still need glasses for close up work?


----------



## mike kelly

mlka said:


> Thanks Larry
> 
> That seems like a very good price.
> 
> Is it common that after this procedure you still need glasses for close up work?


AFAIK, yes, you may need reading specs after this op. It appears to be a common side effect. However, if your vision is declining, you may end up needing reading specs anyway.


----------



## mike kelly

mlka said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Did you ever get this done?
> 
> I am looking for the same treatment in Barcelona and wondered if you had any recommendations or approximate prices.
> 
> Thanks


No, I keep chickening out and putting off the decision :-(


----------



## mlka

I know what you mean.

A few friends have had it done and said its quite straightforward. Whole procedure takes 15 minutes and are amazed at the results. most of the time end up with 20/20.

I'm looking going to get in contact with these guys, ICO: Instituto Condal de Oftalmología

ill keep you posted!


----------



## Phil-H

I had it done here in the UK 2 years ago at a cost of £4,790 and a total of 35 visits, not all of which were at my local opticians with 5 of them at the companies main office where the lens replacement surgery took place 95 miles away.

But first of all let me just say this.

1. Yes nearly everyone ends up needing reading glasses, which also means carrying them around with you all the time.
(so not much of a saving from getting rid of glasses).


2. Laser eye surgery damages the tear ducts so most people then suffer from what they call 'Dry Eyes' which then requires eye drops 'periodically' for the rest of your life.


3. One of the first things you end up doing is going out and buying a pair of sunglasses because even initially normal light is just too bright and you then end up wearing the sunglasses everyday on holiday.
(so not much of a saving from getting rid of glasses).


4. Night-time driving with 'Glare and Halo' effects limit the amount of driving I would like to do 'comfortably' in fact I probably should not now be driving at night time at all.


5. So you now end-up carrying around TWO pairs of glasses.
(Sunglasses & Reading glasses)

6. I also suffer from blurred/double vision for at least a couple of hours after maybe playing around with my phone for a couple of minutes, which could be just inputting something into the calendar or contact, not playing games or anything like that. (and that's even with using the reading glasses)


Before my surgery I would put my glasses on as soon as getting out of bed and if I needed to read anything then fortunately I just took my glasses of to read (didn't need reading glasses)
Now when the sun comes out I 'need' to wear sunglasses, and If I need to read anything I have to get out my reading glasses which I now have to carry around with me all the time just-in-case I need to read anything.
(so again not much of a saving from getting rid of glasses).

During the last 2 year period I have had cause to visit the optician 35 times for one reason or another.

My surgery started of normal enough, but then developed into needing further surgery along with 'Lens Replacement'.
So to-date I have had:

1. Lens replacement in 3 eyes, yes 3 eyes because one had to be done twice.
2. Top-up laser surgery. TWICE.
3. Full blown Laser surgery.
4. More top-up laser surgery.

They state there is about a 1% failure rate, this is more like 20% failure, so be warned as there is no going back once you start. 

I would seriously recommend people look at some of the great many complaints on the internet, a starting point could be from a website called '*My Beautiful Eyes*'

Since then and with all the reading I have done since, the problems do not seem to be with any one particular company and the amount of upset and distress caused is widespread across the industry.

With knowing what I now know, would I have had it done then the answer is *NO WAY*.

But then you may be like myself and think, I'll not be one of the 1% (20%)

Just don't do it.

******************************

As for the people who had had it done successfully, then they just need to thank their lucky stars, because they were some of the minute number of people who do not have a complaint.


----------



## xgarb

A friend has had one eye done for close focus and the other for long. I thought he was joking but he says it works really well.

They test you with contacts first to see if your brain can cope with the different focuses.


----------



## larryzx

xgarb said:


> A friend has had one eye done for close focus and the other for long. I thought he was joking but he says it works really well.
> 
> They test you with contacts first to see if your brain can cope with the different focuses.


 Friends of mine did the same by wearing just one contact lens. Other friends of mine, thought I was crazy when I said I was going to try it, which I did but it did not work for me. I understand the younger one tries it, the more likely it is that the brain will adjust. An ophthalmic surgeon I met said it was the best idea since spectacles were ‘invented’.


----------



## jimenato

xgarb said:


> A friend has had one eye done for close focus and the other for long. I thought he was joking but he says it works really well.
> 
> They test you with contacts first to see if your brain can cope with the different focuses.


I wear contact lenses that do this - it works very well.

I considered laser surgery but decided against, the main reason being that many people still end up needing to wear glasses.


----------



## Sarobin

I had laser surgery back in 1999 for my long-sightedness. The results were amazing and I've never had any need for reading glasses. My sister had the operation done back in 2007, and she also does not require reading glasses. 

What I would say is avoid the places that advertise low cost treatment, and go to somewhere recommended by your optician / doctor.


----------



## extranjero

Replacement lenses with graduated vision would be the answer, with the added benefit of never developing cataracts!


----------



## Phil-H

Sarobin said:


> I had laser surgery back in 1999 for my long-sightedness. The results were amazing and I've never had any need for reading glasses. My sister had the operation done back in 2007, and she also does not require reading glasses.
> 
> What I would say is avoid the places that advertise low cost treatment, and go to somewhere recommended by your optician / doctor.


I should just say that although the one I went to is in the UK it is also one of the largest, and not one of the cut price merchants, but my problem started when I rejected the advice of my original optician when he warned me not to have it done, but me being me never dreamt I would be one of the unfortunates where things do not go 100% (or even 99%).

The truth be told since I have had it done I really have not found any benefit from the surgery at all, if anything I am definitely worse of now than when I started.

Maybe I would feel different if I were a sporty type person where wearing specs gets in the way, but I'm not.


----------



## Sarobin

I'm really sorry to hear that - must be incredibly frustrating 

My sister had hers carried out by excellent optical surgeons at Moorfields Eye Hospital (I think she paid something like £4K), whereas I had mine done at St George's Hospital - luckily on the NHS when they still offered it.


----------



## Libbyzx

Phil-H said:


> I had it done here in the UK 2 years ago at a cost of £4,790 and a total of 35 visits, not all of which were at my local opticians with 5 of them at the companies main office where the lens replacement surgery took place 95 miles away.
> 
> But first of all let me just say this.
> 
> 1. Yes nearly everyone ends up needing reading glasses, which also means carrying them around with you all the time.
> (so not much of a saving from getting rid of glasses).
> 
> 
> 2. Laser eye surgery damages the tear ducts so most people then suffer from what they call 'Dry Eyes' which then requires eye drops 'periodically' for the rest of your life.
> 
> 
> 3. One of the first things you end up doing is going out and buying a pair of sunglasses because even initially normal light is just too bright and you then end up wearing the sunglasses everyday on holiday.
> (so not much of a saving from getting rid of glasses).
> 
> 
> 4. Night-time driving with 'Glare and Halo' effects limit the amount of driving I would like to do 'comfortably' in fact I probably should not now be driving at night time at all.
> 
> 
> 5. So you now end-up carrying around TWO pairs of glasses.
> (Sunglasses & Reading glasses)
> 
> 6. I also suffer from blurred/double vision for at least a couple of hours after maybe playing around with my phone for a couple of minutes, which could be just inputting something into the calendar or contact, not playing games or anything like that. (and that's even with using the reading glasses)
> 
> 
> Before my surgery I would put my glasses on as soon as getting out of bed and if I needed to read anything then fortunately I just took my glasses of to read (didn't need reading glasses)
> Now when the sun comes out I 'need' to wear sunglasses, and If I need to read anything I have to get out my reading glasses which I now have to carry around with me all the time just-in-case I need to read anything.
> (so again not much of a saving from getting rid of glasses).
> 
> During the last 2 year period I have had cause to visit the optician 35 times for one reason or another.
> 
> My surgery started of normal enough, but then developed into needing further surgery along with 'Lens Replacement'.
> So to-date I have had:
> 
> 1. Lens replacement in 3 eyes, yes 3 eyes because one had to be done twice.
> 2. Top-up laser surgery. TWICE.
> 3. Full blown Laser surgery.
> 4. More top-up laser surgery.
> 
> They state there is about a 1% failure rate, this is more like 20% failure, so be warned as there is no going back once you start.
> 
> I would seriously recommend people look at some of the great many complaints on the internet, a starting point could be from a website called '*My Beautiful Eyes*'
> 
> Since then and with all the reading I have done since, the problems do not seem to be with any one particular company and the amount of upset and distress caused is widespread across the industry.
> 
> With knowing what I now know, would I have had it done then the answer is *NO WAY*.
> 
> But then you may be like myself and think, I'll not be one of the 1% (20%)
> 
> Just don't do it.
> 
> ******************************
> 
> As for the people who had had it done successfully, then they just need to thank their lucky stars, because they were some of the minute number of people who do not have a complaint.


I only know of two people that had this operation done in the States, both have ended up much worse then before. 

Your post is a blessing in being the truth told to the pitfalls rather then the crap spoken of how good this operation can be, and who cares if someone else has had it done, or can read close up or not without glasses, or doesn't need glasses, when it's your own two eyes that can be messed up.

Good informative post Phil-H.


----------



## Sarobin

Libbyzx said:


> rather then the crap spoken of how good this operation can be, and who cares if someone else has had it done, or can read close up or not without glasses, or doesn't need glasses, when it's your own two eyes that can be messed up.


So you only want to hear from people for who an operation has involved complications? I would rather have a balanced view to make up my own mind - good and bad. To state that what I wrote was "crap" is just plain rude, frankly.


----------



## Libbyzx

Sarobin said:


> So you only want to hear from people for who an operation has involved complications? I would rather have a balanced view to make up my own mind - good and bad. To state that what I wrote was "crap" is just plain rude, frankly.


Never directed my post to you. Didn't mention any names. Many say they don't need glass's after so it could have been anyone.

The two I know are personal friends who against all the best advice going had it done, one has had to leave the US military due to poor vision, double vision in one eye, corrective surgery still no good, before she passed all the eye test's.

To many people tell of how good this op is, or rather don't like to say it's not been as good as they hoped it would be because of the money spent, or wasted, matter of opinion.

We are talking of your eye's here, I guess one of the most important parts of a persons body, and the bad points should be spoken of much greater then over the good points, no medical team can truly tell you how much improved your sight will be perhaps due to the many who have no improvement or less, and not forgetting the medics take the money.

Perhaps on a scale of 100 having this done my money is on about 25 having improvement of some degree, and my bet is those eyes were bad anyway so perhaps a little better is okay.


----------



## Phil-H

At one time each time I used to go for my appointments I was given a computer survey to complete, sometimes I was unable to see what I was doing and just told to do my best, then eventually I finally got around and started filling in the box 'truthfully' that I wished I'd never had it done, then the surveys stopped, so obviously stopping the survey meant reducing the list of people with complaints (crafty).

Although I did know the surveys were being checked, because their head-office telephoned me one day to clarify that I stated I wished I had never had it done and would never recommend it to anyone or had I ticked the wrong box's.

I'm not saying I wasn't made aware of what could go wrong and realistically with 23 signatures on a 5 page waiver document even then should have been ringing alarm bells.

Obviously something was wrong, hence the total number of 35 visits.

Again my point is the failure rate is no where near as low as 1% but you only discover the true facts when it's too late and there is NO going back.


----------



## Dunpleecin

I have fairly poor eyesight and have been told that laser surgery isn't advisable for me. I have been told that the better option is a replacement lens (or extra lens really) which is pretty much like a permanent contact lens. You can, of course, as has been suggested, have these lenses bifocal or varifocal I think, meaning no reading glasses.

I am not sure of the exact cost but if I do have it done I will go to Qvision in Almeria which, if it's good enough for the players of La Liga, it's good enough for me.


----------



## mike kelly

Dunpleecin said:


> I have fairly poor eyesight and have been told that laser surgery isn't advisable for me. I have been told that the better option is a replacement lens (or extra lens really) which is pretty much like a permanent contact lens. You can, of course, as has been suggested, have these lenses bifocal or varifocal I think, meaning no reading glasses.
> 
> I am not sure of the exact cost but if I do have it done I will go to Qvision in Almeria which, if it's good enough for the players of La Liga, it's good enough for me.


While I am no expert, I can't believe that any football player would have this done. I play football myself and wear contact lenses. What play would risk his career by having surgery? Anyway, you are not recommened to have this surgery under the age of 35 and players professional careers are finished at that age.


----------



## mlka

Surely this needs to reviewed on a case by case basis. Everyone's eyes are different and different people have this operation for different conditions.

Personally there isn't too much wrong with my eyes. I am only slightly short sighted but is proving a pain as I work on the computer all day.

People I know that have had this done for sight shorted symptoms have had good results.


----------



## Lolito

Well, I know at least 50 people here in Spain and UK that have had the operation and they are all very pleased with it all. Some might need reading glasses, but that's a fact of life. nothing to do with the operation. 

The best thing these days is the corrective / progressive contact lenses (permament). 

I think I did pay 895 in clinica Baviera a couple of years back. I need reading glasses now, but then again, I needed them before the op and my sight is getting old too... some people would think the the op 'cures' your sights, arthritis, varicose veins, etc.... lol! It is only for correction of your eye sight. (Miopia, hipermetropia and astigmatismo ... and nothing else!)


----------



## Dunpleecin

mike kelly said:


> *While I am no expert*, I can't believe that any football player would have this done. I play football myself and wear contact lenses. What play would risk his career by having surgery? Anyway, you are not recommened to have this surgery under the age of 35 and players professional careers are finished at that age.


Why don't you ever see players leaving the field to change a contact lens anymore? Or wearing glasses after the game? They've had their eyes done!

The technology in various forms has been around for years now and is proven and reliable. Believe me, I've had the same concerns over the years but I'm now confident that any procedure I'm advised to have will be safe, reliable and long lasting.


----------



## Phil-H

Dunpleecin said:


> Why don't you ever see players leaving the field to change a contact lens anymore? Or wearing glasses after the game? They've had their eyes done!
> 
> The technology in various forms has been around for years now and is proven and reliable. Believe me, I've had the same concerns over the years but I'm now confident that any procedure I'm advised to have will be safe, reliable and long lasting.


I'm not wholeheartedly disagreeing with you, but my main concern is the Success Vs Failure rate advertised figures of 1%.

As said before, as soon as I said on the survey form that 'I wished I'd never had it done' and 'I would not recommend it to anyone' I was not asked again to complete another survey, prior to that I completed one on each visit, therefore this dissatisfied customers negative feedback was no longer being monitored on the system, only people who constantly said the likes of yes they would recommend it etc were then being added to the numbers for positive outcomes.


----------

